# Woke up this morning FAT… A Deluded Newby’s Journal



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok so i'm not a total fat git but this is a journal of my attempts to turn myself from a flabby **** into something a little less offensive to the eye, first of all I'll tell you a little bit about me and how I got to where I am now.

I grew up in a family of sporting keeno's my dad was a marathon runner and tri-athlete and my mum was a sprint/time trial cyclist so I grew up around sporting achievement, I myself showed signs of athletic potential, I was the quickest sprinter in every school I went to, played football from a young age and was a member of a local athletics team but at the age of 13 things started to fall apart, I was excluded from school and started taking drugs, ecstasy, speed and a hell of a lot of weed, needless to say my interest in athletics fell away and my health followed suit. I spent the next 12 years burning the candle intensely, weekend long raves, drug fuel parties monster **** ups I've forced so much **** up my nose I cant describe. I also had my fair share of takeaways and fast food.

Around 2 years ago I decided It was time to sort my life our and started to water down my lifestyle, I've become more interested in football & gym training again and have settled down with my girlfriend of 8 years, things have defiantly started to look up recently and 6 months ago my girlfriend fell pregnant and will give birth to our daughter in 3 months, I cant describe how excited I am.

The thought of becoming a parent has changed my outlook on life immensely, I have started to take a look at myself and have realised I don't like what I see, its time I did something about it. I want to set a good example for my daughter.

I think the first obstacles I have to cross are smoking weed & cigarettes, its been a part of me for so long I'm finding it hard to walk away from it. I need to stop drinking altogether, I've already made a good start, I'm down to 4-6 cans a week from 20-30 a few months ago but realise alcohol is not part of a healthy diet. I also need to sort out my mental strength, need to learn to stick to things.

Obviously I've tried dieting already, did 8 weeks keto with good results but found it too hard to stick to long term so I could do with some advice on a good diet that can be used long term,

A typical days diet is as follows, as you can see I'm not gona hide anything (this is what I had yesterday)

Breakfast; Bacon & Egg Butty with brown sauce and butter.

In the morning I had 50g of Reflex whey, 5g Creatine, Vit C, fish oil, and multi vits.

Lunch; 5 Meat balls, 30g cheese, Salad, onion, and mayo.

Tea; 250g turkey breast, 30g cheese, salad & mayo.

Total Kcal 2212 - Protein 187g - Carbs 91g - Fat 126g

Currently that would be a good day.

Training Schedule;

A typical week training is as follows;

Mon - football, play 5 a side at a good standard so is quite a decent bit of cardio.

Tues - Rest

Weds -1-2hr's Push exercises working chest, shoulders, tri's and also do abs, 10-20 mins cardio to finish

Thurs - rest

Friday - Cardio, usually 10k on treadmill or between 4-6 miles road running.

Sat - 1-2hr's Pull exercises working back, biceps and some leg work, again 10-20 mins cardio to finish

Sun - rest

Goals;

Short Term, got the body fat % below 10%

Stop smoking, smoking weed and drinking.

Long Term; Get to 170lb lean, improve endurance inc next years London marathon and never go back to my old lifestyle.

So the embarrassing bit, stats and pics,

Age 27

Weight 168lb

Height 5'6

Waste 36'' (measured at belly button)

Chest 38''

Neck 16''

Upper arm/biceps 14'' (tense)

Thigh 21'' (only thing left from my cycling days)

How I look now;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The reason I've decided to put this up as a journal is because I think it will help me stay motivated, I hope to get some good advice and as a way of tracking progress.

If you have anything to add to this, advice, criticism or just general abuse, its all welcome.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

well done mate. Its difficult starting, but the hardest bit is sticking with it. There is plenty of info on this forum, so get reading.

All the best with your baby as well!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks fella, i know if i focus and stay motivated i can achieve my goals, if not i'm gona fail. simples

just to add, i was close to buying a course of anavar but considering my previous drug addictions i dont think its such a good idea.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate, will keep an eye on this!

Take it you have an astra turbo?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

yeh mate, well spotted  bit of a project, should be running close to 300bhp by end of this summer and looking and driving nice too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bartonz20let said:


> yeh mate, well spotted  bit of a project, should be running close to 300bhp by end of this summer and looking and driving nice too.


Nice one, i do like the z20let engines, a friend has one in a corsa c and its mental fast. I stopped with Vauxhalls and have supra now.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck mate, hope it goes well


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck mate!!!

You don't look in bad shape at all, tighten up your diet, train hard and I think you'll get some great resutls.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the good luck wishes guys,

Sallerton, thanks for that, good for the confidence however i'm sure everyone is harder on themselvs than they might need to be and after being so much fitter when younger i sometimes think what if i hadnt spent so much time getting mashed and spent more time playing sports and keeping fit, cant take it back now tho.


----------



## Sallerton (Mar 16, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes guys,
> 
> Sallerton, thanks for that, good for the confidence however i'm sure everyone is harder on themselvs than they might need to be and after being so much fitter when younger i sometimes think what if i hadnt spent so much time getting mashed and spent more time playing sports and keeping fit, cant take it back now tho.


Honestly mate, when you drop 10lbs and start to feel good about how you look you'll be glad you had the experiences, I am anyway.

I'll be checking in to see how you're getting on, if you need any help shoot me a PM.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Good luck with this and well done for already making such big changes in your life. I think it can be particulalry difficult to change long term habits that started from a young age, so well done so far. It sounds like you've taken things one step at a time without trying to change too much too quickly...best approach in my opinion.

I used to smoke a lot and had a drink probelm so if you ever want to rant about those demons feel free to message me


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Sallerton said:


> Honestly mate, when you drop 10lbs and start to feel good about how you look you'll be glad you had the experiences, I am anyway.
> 
> I'll be checking in to see how you're getting on, if you need any help shoot me a PM.


I suppose i can look at my youth in that way, i may have been into all sorts but i was a once in a lifetime thing, never to be repeted but good times all the same.



Katy said:


> Good luck with this and well done for already making such big changes in your life. I think it can be particulalry difficult to change long term habits that started from a young age, so well done so far. It sounds like you've taken things one step at a time without trying to change too much too quickly...best approach in my opinion.
> 
> I used to smoke a lot and had a drink probelm so if you ever want to rant about those demons feel free to message me


Thanks alot, i'll take you up on that, i could murder a beer now, been painting all day and i reet fancy one or six.... i'll give it a miss tho.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Thanks alot, i'll take you up on that, i could murder a beer now, been painting all day and i reet fancy one or six.... i'll give it a miss tho.


I can identify with that...espeically after a long days work. However, after many mistakes of 'oh I'll just have on, I deserve it' I've learnt that it rarely remains as 'just on'. Stay strong. It's worth it!  And yeah, message me whenever you want


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

^^

So true, only takes a moment of weakness and its all over, happy tho, didnt buy any beer, didnt drink the rum in my cubard and didnt snack before bed! one day done.

Had a decent day with food yesterday, 1850kcal p133g, c116g & f96g, protien bit low and carbs bit high for what i want but quite close to my kcal target and did 40mins running, used 512kcal @ an av hr of 159bpm, love my heart rate monitor, its great for running.

Wholemeal toast and boiled egg for breakfast then its off to the gym!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Good...well done for saying strong. One day at a time. Enjoy the gym


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

well back from the gym;

11 x 5 press ups - 9x5 dips - 9x5 vertical leg raise - bench fly with 2x14kg dumbells 5x5 - bench press with 2x26kg dumbells 5x5 - sholder press with 2x16g dumbells 5x5 - machiene chest fly 50kg 5x5 - machiene ab twist 22.5kg 5x5 - sit ups 14x5 then added the leg press this week, did 100kg 5x5.

20 mins treadmill set @ 155bpm hr - 214kcal - 2..74km

Need to try and get a protein shake down me noww but cant stand the taste of reflex, my god they made that stuff awful!


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

well done mate! welcome to a new and better phase of your life!

one thing i will say is i think you might be going headfirst into alot of stuff, you are going 'cold turkey' on alot of stuff. Giving up weed/cigs/alcohol all at once is going to be tough. Personally id do one at a time and also your keto diet is difficult to maintain, it may allow you to cut fat quickly but i wouldnt call it a 'healthy' diet.

Fitness is not a short term goal you have to think of it as a long term lifestyle and you are starting a marathon race at your max sprinting speed! Slow and steady! Just think you might burn out unless you got a fckload of willpower!

Goodluck mate, rooting for ya!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I started this journal in April this year and quickly forgot about it after realising just how big a task I had infront of me.

Its been a good year in terms of my goals, I don't smoke weed anymore, hardly ever drink, smoking is down to a minimum and i have a woderfull baby girl.

Its taken a bit of time but i've got my training and diet just about how I want it to be, currently around 1800 kcal/day with 130-160g protein a day, I don't worry about the carbs or fat too much, just make sure I eat clean foods.

So i'm training quite a lot, 5-6 days a week.

Mon - Chest (flys)/Abs/5 a side football

Tue - Middle Back/Lats/20min HIIT

Wed - Shoulders/Abs/10k run

Thur - Rest or random weight training/20 mins xtraining

Fri - Chest (press)/Triceps/7 a side football

Sat - Legs/Lower Back

Sun - Rest

I'll be keeping up this until i'm into single numbers on the bf% then it'l be time to bulk as i'm starting to feel quite skinny/small.

I did a 60 day course of Anavar a couple of months ago 100mg ed, it helped with the goals but more so with my mental condition, I wanted to make the most of it so it was the trigger for sorting my diet and training, I might do a more serious cycle next year but I don't want too much mass as it could hinder the football and distance running.

So current stats;

Weight was 168lb now 163lb

Waste was 36'' now 33''

Chest was 38'' now 40''

2 Pics, one from feb and one now.





I'm happy with the progress but I suppose its like going down the rabbit hole, you always gota go deeper.

Next years goals; grow a propper chest and put on a bit more mass.

Out of curiosity, if anyone could hazard a guess at the current bf% I can get an idea of how accurate i'm being (or my girlfriend) with the calipers, They say 11-12% measured over 7 points on the body.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Well I started this journal in April this year and quickly forgot about it after realising just how big a task I had infront of me.
> 
> Its been a good year in terms of my goals, I don't smoke weed anymore, hardly ever drink, smoking is down to a minimum and i have a woderfull baby girl.
> 
> ...


Wow man the progression you have made is really inspiring. I really hope I can do something like yourself 

Could you tell us of what your diet would look like on a average day?

Meal 1: etc..

Subbed.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

bartonz20let said:


> Well I started this journal in April this year and quickly forgot about it after realising just how big a task I had infront of me.
> 
> Its been a good year in terms of my goals, I don't smoke weed anymore, hardly ever drink, smoking is down to a minimum and i have a woderfull baby girl.
> 
> ...


Great progress! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Wow man the progression you have made is really inspiring. I really hope I can do something like yourself
> 
> Could you tell us of what your diet would look like on a average day?
> 
> ...


Its hard to say exactly how I work my diet, I keep a daily diary of everything I eat so that makes it easier to control, I like to cook, I like food and I get bored easily so I tend to aim for 1600-2000kcal / day but an avarage day could look something like this.

M1) 1x WM Toast 3x Eggs Scrambled with milk + s&p

M2)Post workout shake (synergy)

M3)200g Home made spicy Turkey Metballs with 50g of WM Spaghetti

M4) 1x WM Toast 1/2 Tin Tuna M

M5) 1x Chicken Breast 3x Boiled Eggs Salad and extra light salad cream

1625kcal 158g protein

Like I say, I like nice food (used to love fast food, still do but avoid it) I like smoked haddock, home made burgers, chilli etc, I just make sure i know whats going in it.



GreedyBen said:


> Great progress! Keep up the good work!!!


Thanks man.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Well done, just read your journal for the first time, you must be doing something right great transformation :thumbup1:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Cheers man.

Its cardio central this weekend, just done a 10k, got football this afternoon and chest and football again tomorrow, my legs are already killing me, gona be sore come tuesday.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Trying to do 2 intense cardio sessions in one day, not a good idea. Think I have a groin strain. Might have to just do the gym and miss the football tonight.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

Have just read your journal. Fantastic work and well done for sticking to your plans. Keep going fella.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

did you use any t3/t4/clen or did you just use Anavar+Provirion? Was it Prochem?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just used Pro-chem Var and nolva for PCT, cycled (and still cycle) an EC stack but thats it.

I did think about Clen too but was skint at the time of starting the course so the EC stack was the cheaper option after shelling out for the Var.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bartonz20let said:


> Just used Pro-chem Var and nolva for PCT, cycled (and still cycle) an EC stack but thats it.
> 
> I did think about Clen too but was skint at the time of starting the course so the EC stack was the cheaper option after shelling out for the Var.


Why didn't you use Provirion with your Anavar cycle? I believe it makes the Anavar more efficient and helps with sex drive as well :thumb:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

At the time mate I hadn't heard much about it other than it was another DHT derivative, been reading comments similar to yours recently so mabe next time. Or next time I might just man up and do a propper cycle.

Not sure what next year will bring tho, don't wana compramise my running/football with too much mass so it might be worth doing a var/prov cycle.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well off the back of 3 intense cardio sessions, 10k sunday and 5-a-side sunday and monday night, was a rural race so managed to finish in 48mins, about 2mins slower than my PB, managed to get my chest workout yesterday and back/Bicep today.

I'm working on a reverse pyramid style at the moment so todays sesh went like this.

Open arm pull ups 8x4

Crossover cable rows 28.4x6 - 26.1x8 - 23.8x10 - 21.4x12 (weights each side)

Seated Row 86x6 - 79x8 - 73x10 - 66x12

VBar Pulldown 66x6 - 59x8 - 52x10 - 45x12

Barbell Pullovers 17.5x6 - 15x8 - 12.5x10 - 12.5x12

Bicep Curls 18x12 - 14x14 - 12x16 - 10x18

Been a bit weird with gym at the moment, they have changed all the plates, seem lighter so pullover didn't seem as hard.

Shoulders, Abs and 10k Cross country tomorrow.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Well missed the 10k yeasterday, couldnt face the weather,

Shoulders and Abs.

DB Shoulder Press 30x6 - 30x8 - 28x10 - 26x12

DB Lateral Raise 14x6 - 12x8 - 10x10 - 8x12

DB Front Raise 14x6 - 12x8 - 10x10 - 8x12

Reverse DB Fly 20x6 - 20x8 - 16x10 - 14x12

TRX Atomic Crunch 4 sets of 32

Oblique side bends 20kg 4 sets of 17

Sit ups 4 sets of 32

Weights on pyrmid seem a bit odd but the gym is missing some weights, ****ing me off, only have one 32kg db.... wtf


----------

